# Shadow Killer



## Pivo (19 Septembre 2002)

J'ai télécharger shadow killer pour tenter d'accélérer un peu le finder (10.1.4 sur G3 300MHz 128 Ram). Ça marche super (sauf que quand 2 fenêtres sont superposées on voit plus le bord!) mais j'ai pas réussi à faire qu'il se lance à chaque démarrage...

Dans le readme ils parlent d'un "login" (?) dans "system preferences", moi j'ai essayé dans Startupitems dans user/moi/library mais ça marche pas...

Qui me dépanne?


----------



## Pivo (20 Septembre 2002)

Suis-je donc le seul à faire tourner osx sur un g3?

(avec des messages comme ça je serai bientôt à 5000 posts  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  )


----------



## minime (21 Septembre 2002)

Pivo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas réussi à faire qu'il se lance à chaque démarrage... Dans le readme ils parlent d'un "login" (?) dans "system preferences", moi j'ai essayé dans Startupitems dans user/moi/library mais ça marche pas...



Il suffit d'ouvrir Préférences Système dans le menu Pomme, de cliquer sur "Eléments d'ouverture" ("Login" si le système fonctionne en anglais). Tu ajoutes Shadowkiller à la liste d'applications et il devrait être lancé automatiquement à chaque ouverture de session.


----------



## Pivo (21 Septembre 2002)

Merci!


----------



## Mad Max (3 Juin 2013)

Salut à tous, 

Je cherche shadowkiller mais impossible de le trouver sur le net (le site de l'éditeur semble down...). 

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me l'envoyer (par dropbox ou autre)? 

Merci =)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

http://rdbcty.1fichier.com/


----------



## Mad Max (4 Juin 2013)

Merci beaucoup, c'est vraiment sympa =)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

Il y'a pas de quoi , je l'ai longtemps utilisé moi-même.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2013)

très beau déterrage quand même. Respect


----------



## Mad Max (8 Juin 2013)

On a la classe ou on ne l'a pas!
Je ne déterre d'ailleurs pas que le topic puisqu'en remettant Shadowkiller sur la toile, Corentin a exhumé une appli qu'on ne trouvait plus nulle part. 
Rendez-vous dans 10 ans


----------

